# looking to go bobcat hunting



## michhunter (Jan 26, 2003)

looking to book a hunt with my son to go bobcat hunting,any one know a good honest guide.how much should i expect to pay for this type of hunt?.would prefer to call and shoot.


----------



## swamphunter (Jul 9, 2003)

I've seen an advertisment in Woods and Water news that says northern Michigan bobcat hunts for about $700 but I think they run them with dogs.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

There used to be a guy over by Alpena that booked hunts with dogs. I checked my favorites and his website must have changed. I think he used to be a member of this site. He went by Houndman I believe. Trout would be the one to ask if he is still around the site. Trout is the one who told me about him.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Check out the Nettie Bay Lodge in Hawks they are reputable and I believe they guide hunts. I know there are cats up that way because my camp is near there. They also guide for coyotes, I think.

www.nettiebay.com


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Michhunter,
It will probably be difficult to find a guide for calling bobcats in Michgian, just because it is extreamly difficult to do it. Most callers go years before ever seeing a bobcat while calling. Also they come to the call very slowly most of the time in Michigan, and are tough to see in the snow. 
I bet there are guys here that would love to take you and your son out on a predator hunt free of charge that will do just as well as a "guide".
Good luck and let us know if you have any luck.


----------



## michhunter (Jan 26, 2003)

i got on at nettiebay and their web site just talked about the upcoming hunt.my son and i wanted to go last year but they didn't have anybody for us to get hooked up with.we try to call around here and have only got some red foxes to come in.i know that i am doing something wrong just don't know what it is.so i would like to go with someone who does this for cats or yotes.the guy in the woods&water wants 750$ for the 2 of us.and that is with dogs. this will be my 3 rd year of hunting this way.I know that i am missing something.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

hey michhunter, you could always just get some coyote hounds and they will find the coyotes for you  

have you tried to put out some gut piles or old food to see if there are coyotes where you are calling at. what you could do is find a spot where it is sandy or dirt and rake it up and place the gut pile or food in the middle and see if you can see any tracks in the dirt the next day. then you could kinda find out when they are moving around in your area.

good luck, dave


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Michhunter,
You probably are not doing anything wrong, it's just very difficult to call in any predator in Michigan. It's nothing like out west where they can get one every other stand. Try night hunting with a full moon, (read the DNR handbook on night hunting if you haven't allready). Also hang out at this forum to get some good advice on Michigan Predator calling.
Scouting is the first thing you should do, and then try to loctate Coyotes by howling at night, or listening for them, then call in those areas. There are a group of guys that track and drive coyotes around town here that got over 30 Coyotes last winter, it's nothing like calling them, but it does prove that there a few around.
good luck,
BVW-


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

He's looking to go bobcat hunting guys. You can't use bait legally for bobcat from what I've been told.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

michhunter, i just found this. check out this website they do bobcat hunts but it is with dogs. http://www.clearcreekoutfitters.com/


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Big game, Preddave was talking about locating Coyotes with bait, not baiting in Bobcat. When calling it's tough to call in a specific predator, there are a few techniques that can improve your odds for either a Fox/Coyote/bobcat, but your best bet is to scout an area for what you are looking for.
Mich hunter, for Bobcat try high pitched sounds, if you use an e-caller use bird distress , and wait for at least 45 min per stand.
BVW-


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Yeah no problem BVW. I realize what Predatordave was referring to. I was just trying to get Michihunter the info he was looking for. Just trying to keep the post on subject. Sorry


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Trout do you know if this guy still has a website? I checked my Favorite folder and went to his site and it no longer was there. I think this is the same guy I was referring to in my previous post when I said I thought he lived over by Alpena. Anyway if you have a current website address for him please post it for me.


----------



## Kevin Smith (Jul 16, 2003)

A divorce? That's too bad. But, sometimes that is the only way to get half of your stuff back.


----------



## swamphunter (Jul 9, 2003)

[email protected] Kevin


----------



## michhunter (Jan 26, 2003)

that is right he did get divorced,my son is buddys with his son.he now has a cleaning supply bussiness in flint. the way it is looking i will probaly just go north for a few days and do some stands.go way to get out of the house and spend some time with my son.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Good luck and enjoy yourself. Look for some spots that hold rabbits and set up there. When I look for tracks to run my hounds off I always first look for the rabbits.


----------

